# Do you allow your GR on the couch?



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

No. But it's easy. She doesn't want to be up there anyway. Doggie bed in front of the couch suits her just fine.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Murphy and all of my dogs were right next to me on the couch and I wouldn't have it any other way!!!!


----------



## Heathhanly (Jan 10, 2013)

I started off being tough with her and not letting her on the couch but I gave in and invited her up. I love sitting watching TV and stroking her head. She settles down and lies perfectly still, every once in a while she gives a contented sigh, doesn't get better than that.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

She has her own chair and has never shown any interest in the sofas.
Our bed on the other hand....


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

At my dad's house, he's allowed. At my mom's, he's not. Golden hair on a dark microfiber couch? Stepdad hated the idea. He's fine on the floor here, but I do like him being able to choose at Dad's. It didn't take him long to differentiate either, which really surprised me. He's allowed in my bed as well, but I make him wait until he's invited. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Both my dogs use to be allowed up on the couch. Movie night always involved my lab curled up next to me snooring and the golden curled up on the wife. 

We now have a new born baby and sadly just the Golden now but do not allow her up on the couch. She is listening very well and maybe once the boy is older we will reconsider this.


I do know the couches are a lot cleaner now though lol


----------



## Outbound1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes  Only I want him on the couch much more often than he wants to come up.


----------



## OwnedByChance (May 11, 2013)

No... We've only had our Chance for three days though, so I'm sure it'll change but we're about to get a new sofa and the hubby doesn't want him to sit on it, so for the moment we're training him no sofa allowed!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Buddy likes to wonder between the couch and his dog bed.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Not allowed on the couch since we got a new one. They do always have their own chair(sig pic). Also, they have a bed from an old couch.most of the time she lays on the floor ..she likes being cool. I have let her secretly  up a few rimes when my hubby wasnt home or sleeping. Shes an awesome cuddler. I sometimes let her up on the bed too but again only when my hubby isnt home or when he falls asleep on the couch . Lol


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I used to be in the 'no, never' camp, but when Tess got ill, she got more clingy, and you could see how much happier she was lying at my feet or on my lap on the couch. We always have a cover on it when the dogs are invited up. No cover, no couch. They know that and never go up when the cover is not on it.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Both Billy and Max are on the couch and on the bed with me. 
I'd told my yummy Englishman when he came over the first time....love me, love my dogs, they're everywhere I am in the house, if you can't handle that save the plane ticket.....
Anyway, yes, they're allowed on the couch.
They also have doggy beds. Sometimes they go to the doggy bed, sometimes they curl up with me. 
They're great while watching 30 Days of Night or Paranormal Activity.....


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Sure - though he's not up there all the time. A lot of times he likes to lay in his bed. Occasionally he'll come over and look at us like he wants to be on the couch with us, so we tell him okay. Then there are the times I'm working at the kitchen counter and I turn around to see him just help himself to the couch for a nap.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yep, all my dogs are allowed up on the couch, on the bed, would not have it any other way.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I voted Other only because he isnt allowed, but if it were up to me he WOULD be allowed  Mom makes the rules.. lol.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Zane is allowed on the leather couches in our family room but not on the fabric couches in our living room. He knows get down so if we don't want him up on the leather he'll get down. We bought a huge doggie bed (it' more like a mini couch) for him and he doesn't like it..but my 10 month old son LOVES it, go figure.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Old Woody has the run of the cabin...he's got plenty of beds, couches and dog beds to choose from but he does spend the majority of his time on the couch. He's even got a couch outside on our deck. Now if we're at friends or family homes he always waits to be invited up, which he usually is...

Pete & Woody


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Of course I let Sheldon up on the couch.
He is such a cuddler that there is nothing more comforting 
to me than to have him next to me petting his little head.
I enjoy every minute of it .


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I voted yes with no limitations. But when Tucker got a face full of skunk perfume I had him stay off it for a while


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes. Bear normally has no limitations, he is always everywhere we go. Right now, I am discouraging the couch and the bed is forbidden because Bear isn't supposed to be jumping/climbing cause of his ACL injury. I will still lift him up and cuddle the dickens outta him. He is the best cuddler. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Well.... yes.  

And they sleep on my bed too.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max is allowed on the couch. He also has a chair he likes and sleeps on the bed. However, he probably spends the most time on the tile floors.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

When Cookie was a puppy, we didn't allow it - our couch was still kind of new and we thought it would be best. After a few months of sitting on the floor and petting her, my back started hurting really bad! I finally got sick of it and we've been hanging out on the couch together ever since, and much more comfortable too.  In winter, she lays on my lap until bed, and in summer she snuggles for 20 minutes or so, and then she goes to her cool spot on the floor.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Ours are on the furniture and bed.. BriGuy's Cookie's mom and her mom sleep on our bed!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Jess is allowed on the bed and couch. He does spend a lot of time on the floor though, his choice, and in his own bed .


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Nope not allowed on any furniture in the house. And he is just fine about it. 

Outside is another story. He lounges on our outdoor loveseat after a good swim in the pool.


----------



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

I would like too, but our couches are only a year old and the wife doesn't want her up there. She does try every day to get up there though.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Nope. It may be Roxxi's home, but I am not going to ask my guest to sit on a couch with the dog or dog hair. Hell, I own a dog, who gets in my bed and sits on my chair with me and I hate when people expect me to sit next to their dog, especially if I have on good clothes.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was thinking about this earlier.... 

But I'll put it this way:

Who do you think does more damage (stains, tears, wear, smells) to a couch - 

And who would you rather sit next to -

This guy -



or 

This guy -


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

Lol! Are you saying I can ban my husband from being on the couch too, Megora?? 
I wish I'd known about this sooner!!

I don't let dogs on the couch. We used to a while back when we had a microfiber couch, but dogs make microfiber stink. 
We have leather now. Better for cleaning, but how does leather and dog claws go together I wonder?


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Ours are on the furniture and bed.. BriGuy's Cookie's mom and her mom sleep on our bed!


Yes, Cookie is quite an effective footwarmer in bed as well. This is her mid-winter position:


Untitled by 82Blueberry, on Flickr


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok I really laughed out loud!!! . Hands down I would rather sit next to My Dog . I'm thinking he is definitely going to hang out with us on the couch. I just love him. 



Megora said:


> I was thinking about this earlier....
> 
> But I'll put it this way:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Basically, Sydney can do whatever she wants.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

When we got new living room furniture, the deal was no dogs on it. That lasted a year. They total ignore the leather sofa in the den.

My brother gave us his "old" furniture for the living room at the lake. It was two years old and included a white Italian leather sofa. Two of the dogs are on it now.


----------



## Harlemshoney (May 17, 2013)

We haven't been letting Harlem up on the couch. He has gotten big enough to get up on here, but for now, until he isn't so bity he has to stay off. It's where my kids go to get away from him when he's on a tirade lol. Maybe we will consider letting him sleep on one of the armchairs after we find a cover, they are beige and fabric, I can't even imagine trying to keep it clean of dirt with a 11 week old puppy!!!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Megora said:


> I was thinking about this earlier....
> 
> But I'll put it this way:
> 
> ...


Yeah...well, I probably wouldn't let that guy in the door, let alone let him sit on my couch!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Megora said:


> I was thinking about this earlier....
> 
> But I'll put it this way:
> 
> ...


Brilliant!!!!!! Love it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I just had my 150 year old chesterfield sofa reupholstered and covered in red old looking velvet when I got my lab and GR puppies!!
I bought a red cotton/lycra stretchy cover for it and this goes in the machine 2 times per month. There is also a towel on the seat bit which is washed every two days. Like that everyone is happy. If I have guests I put on a clean towel!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

My boy, Andy, is in Heaven now, but here's my answer


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

By these pictures you already know the answer haha. It's best type of cuddling on the couch 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

If Winnie was not allowed on the couch my boys would never go on it either. It gives them a reason to stay downstairs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

But isn't it why it's called *FUR-niture*.... Hmmmm.!!!!
Yep,everybody's up there looking for a spot... 

#1.... Maccers & Meg...









#2... Maccers...









#3... Maccers...









#4... Matilda (Mattie)...


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

No. Ben is a big dog, and if he's on the couch or the bed there's no room for us, so he has never been allowed on the furniture. He tried the first few days after we got him, but soon learned it wasn't allowed. He has a bed in the living room, crate in the dining room, bed in the bedroom, and another in the basement -- and usually he sleeps on the tile floor in the kitchen or bathroom or at the top of the stairs so he can look out the window and keep an eye on the neighborhood.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes. Life is to short to worry about dog hair and such on furniture. If I have a dog, I have accepted that dog hair will be everywhere. Spending time with my dog means more to me then "keeping things nice".


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Yup all the puppies pretty much pile on the couch in our house


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

At our old place we use to let Nyah on the couch because it was old, but when we moved here last summer we got new couches and don't let her on these ones. She is still allowed on the old couch which is in the basement which she knows so it's not a problem.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Lucky Penny said:


> Yes. Life is to short to worry about dog hair and such on furniture. If I have a dog, I have accepted that dog hair will be everywhere. Spending time with my dog means more to me then "keeping things nice".


I can assure you that not allowing our fur babies on our furniture does not include spending less time with them


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I sometimes have to ask Jack & Sweetie for room on the couch!They agree if I agree to love on them LOL


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

No...Hank has never even tried and he's almost 4 y.o., Maggie wasn't allowed either but we knew she'd sneak up on the sofa when we were out.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

You bet mine is allowed. We go up to bed and she sleeps on the couch. This isn't a recent pic but she still does the same now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm loving everyone's thoughts and stories  
It amazes me how some of your dogs don't try and get on the furniture or just plain don't want to  that's amazing!
The pictures of the cuddling and couch/chair lounging are fabulous!!


----------

